# Frankenstein cage



## eddiezahra (Feb 18, 2008)

hey i just thought id let u know i am revamping my 6x2 cage that has been out of commision for almost a year and turning it into Ferrari's new home. i kno u are all gunna say i should give an 8x3, but this is what i have for now until he really ougrows it. plus all he does is sleep in there lol ill post pics tomo


----------



## RehabRalphy (Feb 18, 2008)

I know this isn't me scene to say something rude, but what's with everyone these days depriving their tegu's of their proper housing needs?


----------



## nat (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't think Eddie's tegu is an adult, so I am not so sure that 6 by 2 isn't adaquate for the time being... just thought I would throw that out there in case people are assuming that he is putting an adult into a 6 by 2


----------



## shiftylarry (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't see the point in building these undersized cages either. The final one just gets put off indefinitely. A tegu can live in a 6 by 2, not happily, but enough to convince the owner that it doesn't matter.


----------



## nat (Feb 18, 2008)

again, I don't think he is building one, just revamping one... I think we are jumping on someone way to prematurely here! I have tons of enclosures of all shapes and sizes in my shed and I upped my tegu from one to another until she was big enough to be moved into her final enclosure. I think anyone who has a large reptile collection has done the exact same thing one time or another.


----------



## eddiezahra (Feb 18, 2008)

hey thanks nat! correct my tegu is not a fullsized tegu. he is only 18" long. he will go in this cage until my slowly but surely permanent cage is done. the only reason i havent started the big one yet is b/c my dad is willing to give me an unused section of the basement to create a zoo-like terrarium provided i keep the tegu for a while. so, all rudeness aside, please hear the fullstory before jumping to conclusions.

(just an additional note, i'm not trying to be rude or mean, just stating a valid point, thank you)


----------

